# Calling all Ohioans!!!



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

Who do we have her from Ohio? I'm stationed at Wright Patterson in Dayton, and I am originally from Columbus.






Am I all by myself here? :lol:


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Got a BUCKEYE here in Pataskala just east of columbus


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

From Cincinnati but live in NY now.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

About 15 miles SouthWest of Cleveland, here. And I can probably count on one hand the number of GTO's I've seen on the road in the 8 months I've owned this car. They just dont't seem too popular here in the North.


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Got a BUCKEYE here in Pataskala just east of columbus



I'm from Reynoldsburg originally...I'm in town about once or twice a month . Isn't there a quarter mile track in that area? My sister and I have been wanting to take our cars out there and see what times we can land.



edit: GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Akron,now in West Palm Beach,FL(Go Browns).


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

There is a NHRA track 15 to 20 miles east or Reynoldsburg.National Trail Raceway is between Kirkersville and Hebron on Rt.40.They race bracket almost every wed,sun,some sat.On most fridays 99.7 a local Rock station sponsers street legal drag night to encourage racing on strip not the street 10 bucks to race or watch 5:30 to 11 which is kind of a test and tune thing.http://www.nationaltrailraceway.com/


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> There is a NHRA track 15 to 20 miles east or Reynoldsburg.National Trail Raceway is between Kirkersville and Hebron on Rt.40.They race bracket almost every wed,sun,some sat.On most fridays 99.7 a local Rock station sponsers street legal drag night to encourage racing on strip not the street 10 bucks to race or watch 5:30 to 11 which is kind of a test and tune thing.http://www.nationaltrailraceway.com/


I was one of 15 GTOs asked by Pontiac Motorsports to display our goats at the NHRA Pontiac Performance Nationals at National Trails on May 20th...nice track but it takes me 2 hours to get there. Norwalk's a little closer for me.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

Ricekiller said:


> Who do we have her from Ohio? I'm stationed at Wright Patterson in Dayton, and I am originally from Columbus.
> 
> Am I all by myself here? :lol:


I'm near Cleveland.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm probably you're closest neighbor! I live in West Carrollton. You're about a half hour away from me.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

In Akron also.

Stop braging GTO1_OHIO!!


----------



## goatzilla (Aug 5, 2006)

Ricekiller said:


> I'm from Reynoldsburg originally...I'm in town about once or twice a month . Isn't there a quarter mile track in that area? My sister and I have been wanting to take our cars out there and see what times we can land.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: GO BUCKS!!!


After sifting through the site thought I would take a look here. Well I thought it was quite interesting that you were originally from Reynoldsburg. I grew up there. I lived on retton rd. and ryder. Blacklick Woods was right down the street from us.

Funny I'm in Dayton now. In fact there are two other people I work with that are from Reynoldsburg. I never knew them though. That town has sure grown.

Drove the GTO for the first time last night since buying it in October 05. It felt good. What an awsome ride. TG the weather has settled down.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

goatzilla said:


> After sifting through the site thought I would take a look here. Well I thought it was quite interesting that you were originally from Reynoldsburg. I grew up there. I lived on retton rd. and ryder. Blacklick Woods was right down the street from us.
> 
> Funny I'm in Dayton now. In fact there are two other people I work with that are from Reynoldsburg. I never knew them though. That town has sure grown.
> 
> Drove the GTO for the first time last night since buying it in October 05. It felt good. What an awsome ride. TG the weather has settled down.


I also grew up in Reynoldsburg or Rosehill RD off Balsam and ownwed a house on Retton just up from Haft.I moved futher east 8yrs ago Reynolbsburg is not the same as it used to be IMO.


----------



## goatzilla (Aug 5, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I also grew up in Reynoldsburg or Rosehill RD off Balsam and ownwed a house on Retton just up from Haft.I moved futher east 8yrs ago Reynolbsburg is not the same as it used to be IMO.



its nothing like llike it was. I really did not expect it to grow and expand like it did. Yea Rosehill I remember that rd.


----------



## Andymon22 (May 7, 2006)

Here in Elyria, about 30 minutes from Cleveland.


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

i live in chesterland rite by hillcrest hospital private msg if u wanna cruise some time


----------



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

*West Carrollton / Wright Pat*

I'm a little south of you fellas, Middletown/Monroe...

I'm looking for a decent shop that can do tuning/modding - do you fellas know of any close by? It's so hard to find these places.


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm in Parma, just south of Cleveland.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

GTO_go_BLUE said:


> I'm in Parma, just south of Cleveland.


So is the Ghoul!:lol:


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm in Columbus..West Side


----------



## GTO COP (Sep 25, 2006)

Norwalk, just south of Sandusky


----------



## Spieldawg (Sep 28, 2006)

I am also in Dayton and work at WPAFB. I hopefully will be pickin up a GTO within a few days from now, 

I have seen you drivin around from time to time.. 

Anyways when i get mine, we'll have to sit down and start to compare notes LOL.

--Scott


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohioans check out www.BuckeyeGoats.com. This site just came on line and is going to try to organize events and info for Ohio GTO owners.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

^^^ +1
Check it out peeps!!!
Good (Local) Times!!!


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*I'm from Dayton!*

I live in Dayton.


----------



## Spieldawg (Sep 28, 2006)

Where in Dayton?? I am in Beavercreek


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm also in Dayton; Centerville.


----------



## Daddy-O (Mar 6, 2006)

Independence, OH, about 10 mi. south of Cleveland.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Akron/Canton area here!!!:cheers


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got my gto and i live on the east side. Do any of you columbus natives ever meet up?


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Virus E said:


> I just got my gto and i live on the east side. Do any of you columbus natives ever meet up?



You just missed one at the Polaris QS&L on Nov 25th that BuckeyeGoats.com organized. here the link to some picture from it. http://buckeyegoats.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=225


----------

